# The 2015-2016 Hate Thread



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

1- I was listening to this Recap of the Lakers/Mavericks game:






Is it really tru Lakers fans were chanting "We want Luke (Walton)"?????

2- Kobe is shooting .314FG% and .2073P% (close to 10 attempts per game). Right now, are there 5 worst starting SFs in the whole league? 3?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

For anyone already jumping on #TeamTank 

Our pick is Top 3 protected.

Worst record: 35.7% chance of falling out of top 3 picks
2nd Worst: 44.2% chance of falling out of top 3
3rd Worst: 53.1% chance of falling out of top 3
4th Worst: 36.4% chance of GETTING INTO top 3

Holla Jamel!!!

i tease...i tease...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I hate that evidently Julius Randle just broke Larry Nance's nose in practice today.

I hate that Byron gave Kobe the day off because supposedly Kobe was very mad at himself for his play.

I hate that this team seems like Byron & Kobe show and everyone else is an afterthought.

I hate lamp.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I hate that evidently Julius Randle just broke Larry Nance's nose in practice today.
> 
> *I hate that Byron gave Kobe the day off because supposedly Kobe was very mad at himself for his play.*
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was cute:



> Kobe Bryant was given the day off from practice on Monday following his disappointing performance in Sunday's loss to the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> Byron Scott said Bryant was told to just come back on Tuesday since he was "really angry" with himself.
> 
> ...


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/239762/Kobe-Bryant-Excused-From-Practice-For-Being-Really-Angry-With-Himself

And Byron Scott seems dumber and dumber by the day.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I hate that Byron was totally okay with Kobe's shot choices



> Byron said he was fine with Kobe's shots last night


https://twitter.com/MarkG_Medina/status/661285078530588672


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Holy crap this sounds painfully familiar....



> But as mentioned before, Lloyd brings up a very compelling argument against keeping Byron Scott around:
> 
> This team has been ravaged with injuries again this season, but the concerns aren’t related to the roster. They are core beliefs and in-game coaching strategies ranging from play calls to substitution patterns, his refusal to call timeouts at crucial junctures and an overall lack of defense.
> 
> ...


http://kingjamesgospel.com/2013/04/01/the-byron-scott-dilemma/


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> I hate that Byron was totally okay with Kobe's shot choices
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MarkG_Medina/status/661285078530588672


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...e-bryant-shot-selection-la-lakers-byron-scott


> Kobe Bryant's season has started so poorly he took a day away from practice to decompress, so frustrated Los Angeles Lakers head coach Byron Scott asked him to step back and clear his head. An 0-3 record isn't great, but it's his 16-of-51 start from the field that has been a glaring issue for the Lakers. There have been open attempts that have rimmed out, yes, but the poor shot selection has been the bigger problem. Still, Scott swooped in and said he's fine with the kind of attempts Kobe is taking:


from an article entitled 'Byron Scott is wrong about Kobe's shot selection'


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

LOL


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I hate that Kobe is a Communist

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2015/11/06/kobe-bryant-turns-down-nba-military-so


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Ryan Kelly is averaging *4ppg* on .*316FG% and .1253P%*. Why the fuck is he playing close to 20mpg?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://deadspin.com/what-the-hell-a...-E6GxtBK8dPs5OrTng29Qe-P6wDpNXYXxVQLH4H6i&s=1



> With the second pick in the 2015 draft, the Los Angeles Lakers considered selecting Kristaps Porzingis, but ultimately passed because, in the words of head coach Byron Scott, “[We] just thought it was going to take him some time [to develop].”
> 
> There are two things wrong with that statement, one defensible and one not. Porzingis, who was taken fourth by the Knicks, obviously still has room to grow, but so far he has been an above average NBA player. The Lakers’ analysis of him was wrong, and Scott admitted as much. But much more puzzling, the Lakers’ thought process regarding Porzingis indicates that they believed they would be a playoff contender this season. That’s the only reason Porzingis needing time to develop would be a downside, after all.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

What I hate is people who keep crying about Kobe. How ungrateful can you be?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

truth is facts - he's a problem


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I hate that DLo doesnt play in crunch time OR blowouts in the 4th quarter....W....T.....F


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> I hate that DLo doesnt play in crunch time OR blowouts in the 4th quarter....W....T.....F


Byron said he wanted Lou's "experience" the other night, then said there was no reason to put him in last night when the game was out of hand. Those seem to contradict. 

Doesn't make a lot of sense. DLo is slowly becoming a serviceable defender, he set up the offense quicker last night, got everybody involved while he was on the floor and his turnovers were committed trying to make plays for others. 

I'm not sure what he has to do. Maybe Byron feels he's not working hard enough in practice or something? But it was just two weeks ago Byron advised him to back off of his post-practice and shoot-around routine. Just don't get it.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't think Byron respects his toughness. Everything Byron does you must view through old school lenses. That may change but at least for the time being, Byron is going to keep testing him. He will continue to give him the runaround. That's a good thing imo--it'll harden him and set the stage for a strong career.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

JT said:


> What I hate is people who keep crying about Kobe. How ungrateful can you be?


Clarification: people ain't crying about Kobe; people are crying about Kobe's *game*. Wich, quite frankly, is embarrassing.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Appreciation/respect for Kobe and criticism of his (obvious) poor shot selection are not mutually exclusive. 

If he was in a slump, I'd give him a pass. This is not a slump. This is a refusal to accept the reality of his capabilities. If he played a little more within his limits, we would accomplish both being more competitive (not by much) and improve development/chemistry with our young players. Right now, he's hindering both.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

JT said:


> I don't think Byron respects his toughness. Everything Byron does you must view through old school lenses. That may change but at least for the time being, Byron is going to keep testing him. He will continue to give him the runaround. That's a good thing imo--it'll harden him and set the stage for a strong career.


I mostly agree, and I don't mind Byron challenging him. But if he meets that challenge (e.g. improved defense), I don't see what not rewarding him with time on the floor accomplishes. 

I'd think differently if we had a competent back-up. Don't think there's a need to put inferior players out there just because.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Uncle Drew said:


> Appreciation/respect for Kobe and criticism of his (obvious) poor shot selection are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> If he was in a slump, I'd give him a pass. This is not a slump. This is a refusal to accept the reality of his capabilities. If he played a little more within his limits, we would accomplish both being more competitive (not by much) and improve development/chemistry with our young players. Right now, he's hindering both.


true. no player is above criticism, but the general inkling I get from Laker fans is that if Kobe were just shut down, or if he took better shots this team would be playoff bound. perhaps it is born out of a sort of wild desperation to see the team perform better? I thought this team would be darkhorse before the season started, but I was way off. I think many Laker fans haven't fully adjusted expectations as of yet.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

JT said:


> true. no player is above criticism, but the general inkling I get from Laker fans is that if Kobe were just shut down, or if he took better shots this team would be playoff bound. perhaps it is born out of a sort of wild desperation to see the team perform better? I thought this team would be darkhorse before the season started, but I was way off. I think many Laker fans haven't fully adjusted expectations as of yet.


Yea, we're going to suck pretty much either way. I didn't think we had a chance at play-offs, but I was off myself. 

Now, I didn't expect, nor do I really want Kobe to go out shooting 11 times a game. That's just not him. But the 10 dribble iso's, the contested threes. It's just hard to watch and is not helping us develop nor be competitive.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I hate that Lou apparently cant shoot anymore.


I hate that we don't give Randle any attempts in the post.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate 36 minutes for Kobe and 20 minutes for Russell


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate BS as a *coach*. Especially is inability to take responsibility for anything. Looking at his coaching record below, and his prior teams reporting the same crap we are experiencing, I cannot understand how the Laker's FO did not see this coming. Probably because he is "family" and they ignored it because the team is in rebuilding mode. That is the perfect excuse to justify a coach having poor results.

_Byron Scott ... Over the past decade, he has coached 10 seasons across three different franchises, and led none of them to the playoffs. In fact, this is his coaching record over the course of this decade:
_
2009-10: 3-6
2010-11: 19-63
2011-12: 21-45
2012-13: 24-58
2014-15: 21-61
*Total: 88-233 (.274)*

http://www.sbnation.com/2015/11/25/9799394/lakers-kobe-bryant


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We are clearly the worst team in the league right now, and we only seem to be getting worse.


----------

